# Back from vacation



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi everyone, I just got back from vacation and just wanted to stop in and say hi to all. The vacation was very relaxing and it was nice to get away. We didn't do anything big just went and seen my sisters. It sure is good to see all the old timers on the board still. Well nothing big just wanted to see how everyone is doing and say Hi. Pat


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi, and welcome back!







Good to hear that you had a relaxing vacation. Iï¿½m going on vacation next week!/Mio


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Welcome back safely Boggs. Glad you enjoyed the trip...Mio, I hope you have a great vacation, also. Where are you going? Think of me while your having fun regardless of where your going.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Pat, welcome home. Glad to hear that you had a nice trip. I hope you had warmer weather than we're having. It's always nice to catch up with family & friends. Mio, just want to wish you a wonderful trip. How long will you be away? Enjoy your time with your friends.


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi everyone, Mio hope you have a great vacation too.Hi weener and Rowe2. How are you doing? Vacations are fun but it sure is hard to get back into the hang of things. I have a doctor appointment wed. I had a brain scan a while back and he told me that I had overactive dophermine neuro transmitters going on. Has anyone heard of this before? He said that it was from the chronic pain that I have.It is going to be interesting to hear what he has to say. Well just wanted to stop in and say Hi. Take Care and God Bless Pat


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi all, Iï¿½m going to Florida for two weeks next Thursday! Leaving snow chaos to be in the sun!







Iï¿½m really excited, but Iï¿½m a bit nervous too...Its a loong trip!Pat, never heard of that...hope everything goes well today. Keep us posted!/Mio


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

hi pat!







have fun mio!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Boggs! Glad you got a chance to get away from it all (well at least somewhat anyway). Have a blast in Florida Mio! Hope all goes well!UM


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi BOGGS.







Welcome back! Glad to hear you had a good vacation.Mio---enjoy Florida for me, too, okay? I can feel that warm sunshine. Ahhhhhhh.........


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi everyone, Mio have fun in florida bring back some warm weather for us norther folk. MD. went well we are going to watch and see if things get worse. I will keep all posted when I find out more. I am on a new med that should slow things down. I just don't want this to effect my job any.Talk to you good people later. Pat


----------

